# Housekeeping ... question or tip......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Just wondering, how often do you guys change the sheets on your bed?

Feel free to ask your question, answer one or just give a tip.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

I try to change them weekly.
It's starting to feel like spring so today I am taking all the winter bedding on and putting my summery weight comforters. Love this time of year.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Strip, wash and replace about once a week. Never ever ever do I fold fitted sheets.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I love good Egyptian cotton bed linens and fresh clean sheets. I change them twice weekly in the summer months, no less than once a week in the winter. I just strip the bed, wash the sheets and put them right back on the bed most of the time. I also take the comforter off and pop it into the dryer for a steam refresh once a month or so. I have a large capacity dryer with a steam feature that I love, I can wash and dry my oversize King comforter at home.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Eeek! I keep to a monthly schedule. But I do wash and iron our sheets.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

We've got allergy issues here, so weekly at the very least. More often if there is a flare of allergy symptoms. Pillow cases everyday.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

:::warning ::: man posting:::

Every bowl of popcorn of course.

But seriously. Egyptian cotton in the summer Flannel in the winter. Fitted sheets are the only laundry my wife will fold, and I did them last time.
MN


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Once a week in the winter. 2xs in the summer because my son sweats and smells like a pack of wolves. I hate musky smells when I enter his room. He has allergies so I vacuum his bed every day. 

I hope he is going to do the same when he leaves home.

My Grandmother used to iron her sheets. They smell so good. 

I also made a bed/linen spray to keep things smelling nice every time I make the beds.

2 cups of isopropyl alcohol
20 drops of lavender essential oil
10 drops of lime or lemon essential oil
10 drops of cedar(not juniper) essential oil

Put it in a fine mist spray bottle and shake before spraying. Smells really good and last for a while. Make sure to buy good essential oils.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I change mine once a week. I love to hang them outside in the sunshine during the spring/summer after I wash them. They smell so good when you crawl into bed at night.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Once they feel dirty?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

brooklynAnn said:


> Once a week in the winter. 2xs in the summer because my son sweats and smells like a pack of wolves. I hate musky smells when I enter his room. He has allergies so I vacuum his bed every day.
> 
> I hope he is going to do the same when he leaves home.
> 
> ...



I vacuum my bed all the time too. I let my little dog sleep on my bed, he is a "hypoallergenic" non-shedding breed but he has allergies, lol. If your son has allergies you might want to try latex pillows for him. They are expensive but really good for allergy sufferers. I get the Z by Maloof brand they sell them on Amazon.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> I vacuum my bed all the time too. I let my little dog sleep on my bed, he is a "hypoallergenic" non-shedding breed but he has allergies, lol. If your son has allergies you might want to try latex pillows for him. They are expensive but really good for allergy sufferers. I get the Z by Maloof brand they sell them on Amazon.


I did. I got him the bed covers and 6 pillows. lol. He sleeps in the middle of the bed with all his pillows around him. I got them from Sleepys when I got him a new bed. I got him these gels like pillows. They are very nice. I have his his allergies at home under control. But I try to maintain things so we don't have a built up of mites and dust.

One sneeze and the little pain complains about my cleaning skills. We will see what he is going to do when he goes off to college. My H was warning him about that this weekend.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

Every weekend when we do the rest of the housecleaning


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Stop ironing the sheets - just iron the pillow cases. You could also iron the header on the sheet if it gets really wrinkly.

I change sheets weekly and change cases twice a week.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Just wondering, how often do you guys change the sheets on your bed?
> 
> Feel free to ask your question, answer one or just give a tip.



Sheets when they need to be cleaned. Every Season. Once for Spring, Summer and Fall/Winter, unless they get really dirty....:laugh:


I do chores spread throughout the week. So one day I might unload dishes before going to work. I get home, get the mail, take out the garbage and recycle and maybe some minor watering of plants and clean up. I'll also run the washer and dryer so by the time Mrs.Cuddlebug gets home, its all done and quiet.

Maybe on the weekend, I'll dust and sweep the floors.

Mrs.Cuddlebug might clean the blinds and sometimes the bathrooms.

Chores are done based on who has the time and wants to do them.

I do them a bit every day or so, were as she lets them pile up and then complain she's doing chores for 4+ hours on a Saturday.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

weekly. If hubby was in charge never. It wouldn't occur to him. 
Same as changing the oil in the car would never occur to me. Or, doing my taxes. Seems like a hassle. 

I found an awesome set of Kate Spade sheets that were the softest ever. We wore them out. Still have the top sheet though. 

I have also saved the sheets from my kids' beds and will use them to make baby quilts when their kids are born. My mom did that for me and it was so cool to see those sheets again.


----------



## Zanne (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Where i live we can't have a clothesline. I desperately miss having one for drying sheets outside!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I usually change my sheets every 2-3 weeks. I have three sets of sheets, so I just strip and remake the bed all at once. That way I'm never waiting on sheets to dry so I can go to bed. 

I once spent several months on a quest to do the whole 'line dried sheets' thing. The sheets usually ended up coated in pollen and/or bedecked with gnats or love bugs. Then there was the frequently oppressive humidity, which meant that more than half the time the fabric soured before it dried. I also lost several attempts to the frequent, yet completely unpredictable, afternoon thunderstorms that are part of the warmer months here. That's when it occurred to me that I have no memories of anyone in my family - or anyone else's that I knew of - who could afford a dryer, hanging sheets on a line outside. Even my great-grandmother dried hers on the screened porch or in front of the fire, then ironed them to get rid of the last of the dampness. So, I went back to drying them in the dryer. I do still fantasize about those magically clean, fresh, line dried sheets people rave about. It just wasn't a practical option in my particular case.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

One thing that I am doing in the kitchen is getting rid of everything that cannot go into the dishwasher and the microwave oven.

What are your time saving tips in the kitchen?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I buy meat every two weeks. I cut them up according to use and store them away. So when it's time to cook, all I have to do is to defrost. 

For veggies I wash them, air dry them and wrap in tissue paper and they are ready for use when I am. Green leafy will be only good for about 2 to 3 days.

I buy fresh herbs and wash them right away. Then, let them air dry and put them into ziplock and freeze them for easy use. This way you always have fresh herbs.

I also, got some really nice pantry storage container from the container store. Store your pasta, spices and other dry items nicely and you can see what you have. They also, save space in your pantry. 

And it makes very thing look nice. Like you are that organized.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> What are your time saving tips in the kitchen?


Rotisserie chicken! I buy two a week. Making meals is a snap with the precooked chicken. I'm not a fan of the frozen cut strips for some weird reason. They taste too chemically or something.

Also, if I'm feeling frisky and domestic, I'll make up a few meals on the weekends so we can have them during the week. Chili and crock pot lasagna are great reheated.

And, my hat is tipped to those of you who iron your sheets. That blows my mind. I bet your beds look gorgeous.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I have lavender pillow spray. All this talk about fresh sheets is making me think about making popcorn. Not really I'll just change them. 

Saving time in the kitchen? I'm going the wrong way. I'm making my own salad dressing now.

Edit: I did change the sheets. Slept well.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Sheets: Weekly, and I iron them. I love line-dried sheets.

Kitchen: Freeze meats in marinade - saves a ton of time in BBQ season. Eat high quality food but prepared simply.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What is all this talk of weekly sheet changing? And IRONING them!!! Why??

Our bedsheets get changed maybe 4 times a year?? And I think I own an iron but I couldn't tell you where it is.

Kitchen tips - now THERE I have a few. I find that spending some time when you have it will save a lot of it when you don't
- chopped onions and peppers can be frozen in 1 cup portions. I put them in sandwich bags and then freeze the sandwich bags in large freezer bags.
- cooked chicken and pork chunks can be frozen and thrown into a pasta sauce or stir fry or whatever
- Crock pot meals can be put together and frozen raw with instructions on the baggie, then just thrown in the crock pot in the morning
- Cook extra and freeze the leftovers then use them later when you're rushed, or freeze them in single servings for lunches
- boil eggs and throw them in the fridge - they make great breakfasts and lunches on the go


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I change our sheets twice a week - but we have 3 dogs on the bed lol. 

Ironing sheets? Wtf? I bet your beds look fab, but man, I couldn't be bothered...just get them out of the dryer while they're still hot and fold the top sheet, job done, lol!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> What is all this talk of weekly sheet changing? And IRONING them!!! Why??
> 
> Our bedsheets get changed maybe 4 times a year?? And I think I own an iron but I couldn't tell you where it is.
> 
> ...


You change your sheets 4x's a year:surprise: 

Sheets have too much body contact to not be washed frequently IMO. I could care less if they are ironed, but when I wash my sheets I use the "sanitize bedding" setting on my machine.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> You change your sheets 4x's a year:surprise:
> 
> Sheets have too much body contact to not be washed frequently IMO. I could care less if they are ironed, but when I wash my sheets I use the "sanitize bedding" setting on my machine.


Ya, I don't believe in living in a sanitized environment. It's much better for people's immune systems to eat a little dirt once in a while 

I also never make my bed :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Ya, I don't believe in living in a sanitized environment. It's much better for people's immune systems to eat a little dirt once in a while
> 
> I also never make my bed :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


I rationlise my monthly change because:

1. I am menopausal, so no more accidents _if you know what I mean_

2. my husband does not have a strong body odor. At least not like my exH. 

But my husband did tell me that some percent of sweat is urine,

Hmmm.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> But my husband did tell me that some percent of sweat is urine


How is that even possible?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow I'm embarrassed it's probably every two weeks. Usually throw pillow cases in with another load once a week. But I'm not having sex, either!


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Hope1964 said:


> What is all this talk of weekly sheet changing? And IRONING them!!! Why??


I get a lot of satisfaction from sleeping in clean sheets for some reason. I look forward to going to bed the first night after changing the sheets...! Same with ironing them - they just *feel* better to me, in addition to look better. I know it sounds weird but to me, doing this is one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## Mrs.X (Apr 1, 2015)

I think about changing sheets every weekend but it doesn't always happen. Recently I got the best sheet set from Sam's Club and can't dream of sleeping on anything else, so I wash them, dry them and put them back on the bed. No ironing here.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Ours get changed every 2 days. They are color-coded----which seemed a bit odd to me..but MrsMarriedDudes system seems to work. 

we have dogs...they are small tunnelling dogs..they like to tunnel under covers rioght down to the sheets -especially when we aren't home. the one big dog (Ms.BeatriceHufflepuff)..she likes to tunnel but only between a small blanket on top of the comforter and the comforter....just picky, I guess.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Changing sheets only 4 x per year? Sorry but that is gross. Do the people that do this have sex very often? But even without much sex the sheets need changing regularly.

That would be like wearing the same clothes for months on end without washing them.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Weekly... lot of fluids on those sheets.


----------



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

My wife does it weekly. She is a master fitted sheet folder, they look like they just came out of the package. She folds clothes to military spec. I have never seen old t-shirts look so neat except when my son returned from boot camp and was taught how to fold his.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Holland said:


> Changing sheets only 4 x per year? Sorry but that is gross. Do the people that do this have sex very often? But even without much sex the sheets need changing regularly.
> 
> That would be like wearing the same clothes for months on end without washing them.


Even without sex, your body sheds dead skin cells, sweat and oils. It is the equivalent of wearing the same underclothes for 3 months. :surprise:

I'm single now but when my sheets saw more action they got washed the next day. There is a "sanitize" cycle on my washer for a reason.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I figured there'd be judgement. Not sure calling it 'gross' is fair though. I've heard all the horror stories about skin cells and bed mites and all that too. *shrug* If you want to think I'm a pig go ahead I guess! Comparing sheets to underwear is a bit of a stretch, but whatever. Oh, and bed isn't the only place to have sex.

Personally I think it's a huge waste of time, money, water and laundry soap, not to mention power to run these 'sanitize' cycles, to wash sheets every week or two, or (holy crap) every second day!!!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone in the process of moving their seasonal clothes this month.

I started doing it. I noticed that 3 silk blouses may become casualties. Anyone still wear silk blouses?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a few silk blouses, and a few very nice silk sheath dresses, that I wear. They're all in very classic styles that haven't gone out of fashion and aren't likely to. 

But I don't move my clothes seasonally. Never have. Everything I own is in my closet year-round. I do go through a few times a year and purge anything that I haven't worn, no longer fits or is simply no longer flattering.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Seems like my seasonal clothes these days is maternity wear. LOL

I have a few silk sheaths but I might as well give them away. The chances of me ever getting back in them is slim to none.

Re the sheets...once a week and more often when there's more action.
@Hope1964 curious as to why you think having clean sheets is such a waste? Or do you consider sheets to still be "clean" even after they have days old sweat and semen on them?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

thefam said:


> @Hope1964 curious as to why you think having clean sheets is such a waste? Or do you consider sheets to still be "clean" even after they have days old sweat and semen on them?


I think it's a waste of water, laundry products, energy etc. to be washing your sheets - or anything for that matter - every second day or every week. I am not a dirty person and neither is my husband so we don't make the bed 'dirty' by using it. I am curious as to why other people think they do ??? 

I guess the people that wash their sheets all the time are the same ones that insist the housekeeping staff change their sheets and towels every day when they aren't checking out, which I also think is a waste.

It isn't a matter of being clean or dirty. It's a matter of personal preference, and how important trying to reduce your carbon footprint is.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I think it's a waste of water, laundry products, energy etc. to be washing your sheets - or anything for that matter - every second day or every week. I am not a dirty person and neither is my husband so we don't make the bed 'dirty' by using it. I am curious as to why other people think they do ???
> 
> I guess the people that wash their sheets all the time are the same ones that insist the housekeeping staff change their sheets and towels every day when they aren't checking out, which I also think is a waste.
> 
> It isn't a matter of being clean or dirty. It's a matter of personal preference, and how important trying to reduce your carbon footprint is.


 @Hope1964 

I posted that I use the "sanitize" cyle on my sheets (which is the bedding cycle), and wash them often. The reason that I compared my sheets to underclothes is because I sleep nude or in just a long T-Shirt. Being in my 40's I find I sweat at night no matter how cold my house is kept. When I say I sweat I'm not talking some cute little dewy glow on my skin. I'm talking real sweat, that warrants changing/washing the sheets. 

As for my carbon footprint, I have a High Efficiency washer with an EnergyStar certification, it uses 13 gallons per load.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I live in a forest basically, with 3 active medium-sized dogs that stay outside primarily, but can roam the house freely, 2 house cats, and one barn cat that lives in the basement. We are in a prime area for ticks, ragweed, garboons - you name it. Add to that a 300 year-old farmhouse that drops dust like mad..... And yeah, my definition of clean is probably different from most. 

I have to dress in business attire for work (when I'm on-site), but when I'm working at home, laundry piles up like mad. I clean clothes more often than I do the sheets, but I try to do them every other week.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Hope1964 said:


> Ya, I don't believe in living in a sanitized environment. It's much better for people's immune systems to eat a little dirt once in a while
> 
> I also never make my bed :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


OMG, I couldn't stand to get into an unmade bed. My husband says I'm OCD about it. I make my bed before I leave for work every morning. An unmade bed makes the whole room look messy (in my humble opinion). Perhaps I am OCD, LOL


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh I have to make my bed every morning, too! I like coming home after work and my home being pleasant/neat looking. When anyone comes in the front door you see my bed right through the master bedroom door at the end of the hall. So if anyone pops over randomly it looks nicer, too. 

It's supposed to be better to let your mattress air out so on the weekends I don't make it - I fold everything down and let it air out while I'm doing things around the house. I don't have a "sanitize" setting on my washer - detergent and hot water setting is good enough for me. I don't fold sheets - take them off, wash, dry, put back on. One set. When that wears out, I'll get another.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> Anyone in the process of moving their seasonal clothes this month.
> 
> I started doing it. I noticed that 3 silk blouses may become casualties. Anyone still wear silk blouses?


Yes, I have a few silk blouses. Just bought them a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Bedding gets changed and washed once a week, nothing like crawling into bed with nice clean sheets. 

Going to try the backwards hanger, my friend told me about. Hang clothes on the hanger facing toward you, and if you did not wear that item all season long time to donate.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I use duvets. I love them. You wash the covers that come in beautiful designs. And to "make up the bed" you need only to straighten them out over the mattress. When you're ready, you pull off the cover and throw it in the washing machine.

As for silk blouses, I am conscious of them because I sweat so much. And silk shows it more than any other fabric.

Whether natural or synthetic, thank goodness there is more choice in fashion these days.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The weekly changing of bed linens works so very well for me!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

